#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-13
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-14
!RichiH:*! The people in ##wii would like to invite anyone who owns a wii or is interested in the platform to come to, hang out and participate in discussion in their channel: ##wii
